# Tapepro Shorty handle



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Tom's been at it again!

See here:

https://goo.gl/vtmxYM


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

If you've got one, let us know what you think:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/shorty-flat-box-handle-tapepro-drywall-tools


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

How is that top hand plate when coming out of a corner, especially when the box is getting closer to emptying? Is it putting one's knuckles at times into any fresh mud that might be on the opposite side in the corner? Or is there clearance enough?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Well spotted - it does get close depending on how full the box is. If you put your hand on top as in this pic, you can get in nice and close.

http://www.tapepro.com/media/images/tools/fhs_l_4.jpg

It's comfortable to run in this position.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Great handle, been using in a scissor lift doing ceilings and it is so much easier than the drywall master short handle to push and wall joins are an absolute breeze. Also goes really good with the new columbia 14 inch box I just bought


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used the shorty with the 5.5 DM box for nocoat, worked very well. Maybe Tom should make a small box. I can see the TapePro box working better because the wheels are in inside the line of the box.:thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw8L70sZM2k


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

gazman said:


> I used the shorty with the 5.5 DM box for nocoat, worked very well. Maybe Tom should make a small box. I can see the TapePro box working better because the wheels are in inside the line of the box.:thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw8L70sZM2k



Almost seems a waste of time for this guy using box as he has to wipe after the fact wouldn't you think....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Almost seems a waste of time for this guy using box as he has to wipe after the fact wouldn't you think....


Oh bla bla you, Almost seems a waste of time replying................And it was.


Nice work Gaz, tidy, clean and even :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Oh bla bla you, Almost seems a waste of time replying................And it was.
> 
> 
> Nice work Gaz, tidy, clean and even :thumbsup:


Your kidding you can't skim nocoat with a knife clean and tidy cazna :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Your kidding you can't skim nocoat with a knife clean and tidy cazna :blink:


 That's what I always do, Ive tried the box thing but ive tended to tear the no coat paper.

Gaz has got it happening, and hes barely touching it at the end with the knife, If he had a long run without those beams in the way I think that's faster and easier than knifing it.

Moores the king of knifing no coat :yes:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

cazna said:


> That's what I always do, Ive tried the box thing but ive tended to tear the no coat paper.
> 
> Gaz has got it happening, and hes barely touching it at the end with the knife, If he had a long run without those beams in the way I think that's faster and easier than knifing it.
> 
> Moores the king of knifing no coat :yes:


I use the dm 5.5 and a columbia 7 to coat no coat. never had issues with it, sands out super easy


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I used the shorty with the 5.5 DM box for nocoat, worked very well. Maybe Tom should make a small box. I can see the TapePro box working better because the wheels are in inside the line of the box.:thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw8L70sZM2k



slick!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> That's what I always do, Ive tried the box thing but ive tended to tear the no coat paper.
> 
> Gaz has got it happening, and hes barely touching it at the end with the knife, If he had a long run without those beams in the way I think that's faster and easier than knifing it.
> 
> Moores the king of knifing no coat :yes:


Please Caz dont inflate his head, been enough of a task keeping him inline......


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Please Caz dont inflate his head, been enough of a task keeping him inline......


Say Night Joe.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> That's what I always do, Ive tried the box thing but ive tended to tear the no coat paper.
> 
> Gaz has got it happening, and hes barely touching it at the end with the knife, If he had a long run without those beams in the way I think that's faster and easier than knifing it.
> 
> Moores the king of knifing no coat :yes:


you might have a point on a long run


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used the box on the long runs at the top of this pic, (obviously this shot was taken before I ran the nocoat) but didn't think to get the camera out. I got around 18m from a fill running the box on #2. It certainly sped the process up for me, hence the reason for sharing.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you ever had the edge of the box tear up the no coat face paper? Its happened to me several times so I gave up trying to box it, Maybe I had the mud too thick and pushed to hard, Maybe I need to file the very edge of the box blade holder a bit, Your clip makes me keen to try again, Just started a 250sm place today with some vertical no coats, Just a few so might try again.

18m is a long good run, Do you finish with a seven or leave it at the 5? Of if your moore get out the 14 knife.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you keep the edge of the box back from from the apex it will almost eliminate the paper catching. I just finished with the 5.5 box.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Say Night Joe.


night Joe


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> If you keep the edge of the box back from from the apex it will almost eliminate the paper catching. I just finished with the 5.5 box.


 Yeah I was, About 10mm back and it tore up the paper, Oh well try try again.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I just thought about the use of the box compared to a 6" knife on the nocoat swiping speed. I can swipe with a loaded knife 3' 2x faster then using a box. One swipe to load and another to smooth out. The loss time would be reloading the knife but the pan of mud is in hand where the box would have to be reloaded at the pump location where walking the floor without time on wall is lost. As well the extra mud applied by the box would have to be taken off and loaded back in the pan where the hand method you would be using the mud as you move along, wipe on wipe off grasshopper........I think it would be close race other then the tool cost to apply..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I would have had it done by the time I posted on DrywallTalk is a failed construct.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I just thought about the use of the box compared to a 6" knife on the nocoat swiping speed. I can swipe with a loaded knife 3' 2x faster then using a box. One swipe to load and another to smooth out. The loss time would be reloading the knife but the pan of mud is in hand where the box would have to be reloaded at the pump location where walking the floor without time on wall is lost. As well the extra mud applied by the box would have to be taken off and loaded back in the pan where the hand method you would be using the mud as you move along, wipe on wipe off grasshopper........I think it would be close race other then the tool cost to apply..


many ways of doing things and we all have a technique, I run box on nocoat when I have a few miles, my 7 is set to run flat I mean a dime slides under the crown, with the slight 45 degrees of the nocoat or under and an abrasive brush during sand it works fine at least for me,

some guys are good at what they do swinging knife and no I aint gonna inflate Moes brain


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just got my new tapepro shorty handle tom will let you know how u go with it I'm still learning to box so may be alot easier for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

